# Bergen



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I picked up this PC of the Bergen Fish Market recently and wondered if anybody could help with dating it.

In the background is Bergenske's LEDA, and some very interesting looking vessels at the Bryggen (sp ?) quay.

Thanks in advance ....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

It's not the LEDA, Andy.
It's the VENUS (two funnels) and looks to be in post war guise so I would say some time in the 50s.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

On second thoughts the twin funnel job is the VEGA of Bergen Line not the VENUS.
The lifeboat at the after end of the accomodation is not fitted on the VENUS and you can just make out the samson posts near the foremast.
She was built in 1938 in Italy by Riuniti Adriatico at San Marco.
She was sunk in May 1945 by Allied bombers while in use by the Kriegsamarine.
I would now say that the picture was taken between May 1938 and April 1940 when the Germans invaded.
That seems to be supported by the age of the lorry mid right in front of the chandlers.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Dag (Feb 2, 2007)

Right you are, Kris

The picture is taken in 1938, as the wooden wharves at Dreggen are still standing; they were demolished that year. 

Cheers.
Dag (in Bergen)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info gents.

Kris, I meant to say Venus, not Leda - I should know, I've been on both several times, but still have a mental block about the names !

Dag - thanks for your knowledge, judging by the shadows and the way people are dressed, perhaps summer 1938 ?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I was always disappointed when we reached Newcastle and I found we were sailing on the Leda. I much preferred the Venus.
My Mother used to take us home to Stavanger every couple of years for the whole of the summer holidays so we crossed on one or the other or the Jupiter from 1946 to 1966.
I was only a couple of months old when my Mother brought me to England on the Jupiter in 1946.
Glad we sorted it out for you, Andy.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Kris and everybody for the info about this pic ...

Getting to Newcastle was part of the fun when I started to remember going in the mid-1950's, the boat train from Kings Cross direct to Newcastle TCQ. Then night on the North Sea, a quick stop in Stavanger or Haugesund before disembarking to be greeted by the family in Bergen. The trip up the coast to Nordfjord and the rest of the family on the farm followed a couple of days later.

I just wish more pics had been taken then but don't we all ...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dave Wilson (Feb 6, 2008)

Fond memories of Bergen and the varios establishments around Bryggen.
A tea shop named 'Baker Brun' and a mediocre restaurant up one of the alleyways called 'Two Kokker'. A better, but smaller restaurant was found across harbour called 'The Monkestuben'


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You never know, Andy, we may have been shipmates or trainmates at some time in the distant past. 
We caught the boat train from York to the TCQ. 
I did the same journey last year to pick my car up from the ferry terminal and I had to be dropped off at York by the Memsahib, get off the train at Newcastle, catch the Metro all the way round to Wallsend and then get a taxi down to the ferries. How times have changed.
We usually went to Stavanger but my Mum had relatives in Odda & Tyssedal so trips up Hardanger Fjord were not unknown.
Always a bit of an adventure when the boat went clockwise to Stavanger via Bergen or when we were coming back via Haugesund and Bergen. Some coastal passage, eh!
Cheers
Kris


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

*Bergin Harbour*

Attached is a photo I took some time in the 70's. The fish market I think? I had either just returned or was leaving to head up the Kirkness.

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*leda and venus*

with respects to the comments re the leda and venus - i found this on a group awhile back - image public domain - the impression gleaned from the image - the leda was a larger ship - my association with her is pretty simple - i sailed on her - as the betsy ross !


----------

